# Latenz bei online spielen verbessern !



## immortal15 (12. Februar 2010)

als erstes will ich sagen ich habe diesen guide nicht ausgedacht erfunden oder sonstiges ich habe ihn nur entdeckt !

und nur so ...seit ich diesen guide " durchgeführt " habe, habe ich permanent in world of warcraft (dalaran) zu Stoßzeiten 7ms Latenz ........ absolut keine minimalen lags etc kann das nur empfehlen ( bin vorher mit 200+ ms egal wo rum gerannt )



*Schritt1:*
Zu: Start / Systemsteuerung / Programme / Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren durchklicken und alle gezeigten Bestandteile der Microsoft-Message Queue-Serverkomponenten anhaken und installieren. Nach erfolgreicher Installation Windows neu starten.


*Schritt 2:*
regedit ausführen (Windowstaste+R – regedit eingeben – Enter drücken) und zu folgendem Eintrag navigieren:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSMQ\Parameters
Im rechten Fenster dann rechtsklick und einen neuen DWORD Wert mit dem Namen TcpNoDelay anlegen. Nun einen Doppelklick darauf und den Wert (Hexadezimal) auf 1 setzen.

Jetzt noch zu folgendem Eintrag navigieren:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces
Es folgen ein paar kryptische Ordner. Einer dieser Ordner sollte zum einen die meisten Einträge, des Weiteren die IP Adresse Eurer Netzwerkkarte enthalten. Hier erstellt Ihr ebenfalls einen neuen DWORD Wert  allerdings mit dem Namen TcpAckFrequency. Der Wert muss ebenfalls auf 1 (Hexadezimal) gesetzt werden.

Jetzt noch einen Reboot und testen. Meine Ping Zeiten sind in Aion und World of Warcraft seit dieser Anpassung durschnittlich merkbar unter 100 gefallen. Von abermals 200 + ein doch recht zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uuuuuund ja ...... dieser text ist nur kopiert.

rechtschreib flames bitte stecken lassen


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Schon lange bekannt, also nichts neues...


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Februar 2010)

Schon uralt und bringt überhaupt keien Verbesserungen wurde auch schon oft gesagt wird nur weniger angezeigt.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Eine Verbesserung bringt es schon. Hat allerdings auch Nachteile, welche genau frag bitte jemand anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Ein Kumpel der Internetengineer ist hat mal versucht es mit verständlich zu erklären was ds macht ich schau mal ob ich alles noch zusammen bekomm...

Also erstmal ist das eine rein Kosmetische änderung mit einem Psychologischen effekt man sieht der Ping geht runter ergo DENKT man das es besser läuft wobei WoW sogar mit einem Ping von 300 nicht anders Läuft als bei nem Ping von 50 

Normalerweise wartet dein PC darauf das ihm auf abgeschickte Pakete geantwortet wird mit "Angekommen,Komplett" bekommt er keine Antwort schickt er das selbe Paket nochmal bis es da ist.
Durch deine änderung hingegen tut er dies nicht mehr und schickt weiter munter Pakete und Pakete die verloren gehen sind futsch bei Game oder ähnlichen mag das nicht weiter Tragisch sein allerdings kann das bei Internetstreams oder ähnlichen zu Problemen führen, sollte es jemand besser wissen oder ich es falsch erklärt haben lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren den es ist schon etwas länger her das er es mir erlärt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

So denke ich das auch, dass die Pakte die verschickt werden nicht mehr kontrolliert werden, was dann nicht mehr so lange dauert. 

Allerdings widerspreche ich doch immer denen, die sagen es sei nur eine optische Verbesserung.

In WoW spüre ich sehr wohl dass die Castzeit verkürzt wird.

Spiele nun zwar schon wieder seit 2 1/2 Monaten mit dem Eintrag, kann ihn aber mal testweise auf den Standart zurückstellen, wenn wieder welche widersprechen. Denn dann test ich es wirklich nochmal aus...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Du kannst die Castzeit nicht verkürzen oO die ein fester Parameter im Spiel der sich nur durch das Attribut "Tempowertung" ändern läst. oO


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2010)

TcpNoDelay=1 bewirkt, dass Packete direkt gesendet und nicht zu groesseren Einheiten zusammen gepackt werden

TcpAckFrequency=1 bewirkt, dass jedes Packet direkt bestaetigt wird und nicht erst wenn das naechste ankommt

PS: Die Latenz in Spielen wird dann wohl im Normalfall ein Durchschnitt zwischen Senden->ACK sein und durch die Einstellung schaut das eben besser aus. Da eine Aktion im Spiel aber nicht nur ein Packet sein wird, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man durch die Einstellungen einen wirklichen praktischen Nutzen hat. Das kommt dann sehr darauf an, wie die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server genau ausschaut.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Du kannst die Castzeit nicht verkürzen oO die ein fester Parameter im Spiel der sich nur durch das Attribut "Tempowertung" ändern läst. oO



Ich meine die Latenzverzögerung...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Aso mein Addon zeigt die eh falsch an da steht immer 3205698750ms verzögerung was nen bissel krass wäre xD


----------



## immortal15 (13. Februar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist das eine rein Kosmetische änderung mit einem Psychologischen effekt man sieht der Ping geht runter ergo DENKT man das es besser läuft wobei WoW sogar mit einem Ping von 300 nicht anders Läuft als bei nem Ping von 50




komsich das ich seit der umstellung auch keinerlei verzögerungen oder lags  habe .........  davor standardmäßig .......


naja wie gesagt mir hats geholfen


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Eine Verbesserung bringt es schon. Hat allerdings auch Nachteile, welche genau frag bitte jemand anderen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Nachteile sind doch ersichtlich. Wie Ogil schon sagte, kann man mit TCPNoDelay steuern, ob die zum versenden markierte Daten erst gepuffert werden und dann rausgehen, oder aber sofort verschickt wird.
Daten werden immer in Paketen verschickt, hier als sogenanntes TCP-Segment. Dieses Segment ist üblicherweise 1500 Bytes groß. Je 20 Bytes beanspruchen IP- und TCP-Header und nochmal 8 gehen bei DSL für das PPP drauf.
Es bleibt also noch Platz für Nutzdaten von 1452 Bytes. Mit NoDelay kannst du eben steuern, ob die Daten einfach nur schnell raus sollen, auch wenn dadurch die einzelnen Segmente nicht immer voll sind.

Ergebnis: Die Daten sind schneller beim Server, aber der Traffic wird erhöht, weil eben nun mehr TCP-Pakete unterwegs sind. Da hast du deinen Nachteil. Ob das Sinn macht, muss man, wie Ogil schon sagte im einzelnen anhand der Netzwerkeffizienz und der Anwendungen beurteilen.

Und wenn du die Verzögerung für Bestätigungen von angekommenen Paketen runterdrehst, dann erhöhst du damit natürlich auch den Traffic. Auf der anderen Seite könnte eine zu lange Zeit bedeuten, daß Pakete, die eigentlich empfangen wurden, unnötigerweise nochmal gesendet werden.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahung ob das was damit zu tun hat, aber wenn ich unter Windows WoW zocke und einen Ping von 500-600ms habe, habe ich meistens ein lagg von 1-2sec, wenn ich auf Mac zocke, habe ich auch den selben Ping nur läuft es total flüssig, als hätte ich einene Ping von 50... kann mir das selber auch net erklären.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Dann hattest du irgendwelche anderen Probleme. Ich meine, die Zeit, die ein Paket von deinem Rechner bis ins Internet braucht, die sollte eigentlich verschwindend gering sein.
Wenn ich bei mir ein Tracert mache, dann ist die Zeit, bis das Paket mein Gateway (Router) passiert < 1 ms. Der Rest hängt dann nur noch vom Routing innerhalb des www ab. Und das kannst du nicht beeinflussen.
Ob MAC oder Intel spielt dabei keine Rolle. Auch wenn Apple tendenziell immer ne extra Wurst braucht, so ist es in diesen Fall schlicht und ergreifend die gleiche Technik.

Deswegen unterstelle ich einfach mal, daß bei deinen vorherigen PC irgendetwas nicht stimmte, wenn dem wirklich so ist.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Es ist der selbe Mac, Bootcamp mit Windows 7

Selbst die Performance ist viel besser unter Mac als auf Windows.


Ich möcht net sagen, das Mac besser ist, zocke selbst WoW lieber auf Windows wegen der Maus.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Dann kann es ja nur am MAC in Verbindung mit Windows liegen. Die sind einfach nicht für einander geschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber trotzdem, das man unter Mac so eine verbesserte Verbindung hat als unter Windows, das kann ja nicht sein, ist das selbe Internet .. :<


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2010)

Das Internet ist das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware aber nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was dieses Bootcamp macht, aber es scheint ja eine Schnittstelle für Windows zu sein, um überhaupt mit der MAC-Hardware ohne Einschränkungen interagieren zu können.
Ohne Bootcamp scheint Windows auf einen MAC ja nicht möglich zu sein und das hat auch Gründe.

Deswegen kannst du ein Windows auf MAC nicht mit einen Windows auf einen herkömmlichen PC vergleichen. Auch wenn Apple meint, daß man mit diesen Bootcamp einen Intel-MAC als vollwertigen Windows-PC nutzen kann, so hört sich das, was du da erzählst ja nicht so wirklich danach an. Oder du hast etwas falsch eingerichtet. Ich hab von MAC und Bootcamp keine Ahnung.

Ich weiß nur, daß ich auf meinen normalen PC mit Windows 7 keine Verzögerungen habe. Wie gesagt: Meine Datenpakete passieren in weniger als 1 ms den Router und sind dann im Netz.
Von Verzögerungen keine Spur.


----------

